# Can you give goats Acepromazine?



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've given ace to horses to just take the edge off and was wondering if I could do the same with goats? I'm gunna be clipping them soon when it warms up and there not a fan of having their ears and face done and was wondering if I could give ace. Any advice or anyone with experience giving it to goats and a dosage would be great! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't advise it, just for clipping them. Goats are very sensitive to tranquilizers.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Our buck is hard to catch. Has anyone tried using a sedative? I don't like to, but with his horns the size they are, I would rather not have another hole in my body. This is a good idea gemstoneacres12!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When I first had my goats and was with them for a vet visit , one of my goats wasn't having any part of the exam , so she fought a tiny bit.
Now that I know a heckuva lot more , her little protest was nothing compared to what they can really do , lol. But at the time , I asked my vet if there was anything that we could give them before a vet visit or something they wouldn't "enjoy" and he said no. Im all for keeping the stress off of the animal at all times . The vet explained that goats don't do well with tranqs and using anything is a crap shoot basically with them. It can go terribly wrong extremely fast. I learned you just have to hang on , get it done and back off. If they are protesting that bad , try to find a better way of doing it , have more help or just learn to get it done faster. Have your tools , meds , extra hands , and know what needs to be done and what doesn't. Just my opinion 
I have a screamer , Scout , when it comes to just about anything except his hooves.


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Id rather not use it but I was wondering if could be my last opportunity. I hate stressing them out! They are so great for their whole body but when it comes to ears and face they want nothing to do with it. It was just a idea cause I've used ace before with horses and was like hm maybe I could for goats. I know goats are very sensitive to tranquilizers. Ace has other purposes to besides just being a sedative and it's not even a super strong sedative. Ace has been used for motion sickness and alleviating fear also. Just was looking for opinions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Curious to see what others say. Very interesting .


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah very curious to see what other people say!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't. Especially not in shot form. 

You should consult your vet on products you could get that are safe for goats. Ace in shot form is aimed at horses, not goats. Seeing as it's made for large animals I would think even a small dose could be too powerful for goat. 

Maybe the tablets would work, but still I haven't heard anyone suggesting Ace as the best thing for goats.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ace in shot form could be given orally also. And I was thinking about the tablets more of a choice for me to give the goats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

gemstoneacres12 said:


> Id rather not use it but I was wondering if could be my last opportunity. I hate stressing them out! They are so great for their whole body but when it comes to ears and face they want nothing to do with it. It was just a idea cause I've used ace before with horses and was like hm maybe I could for goats. I know goats are very sensitive to tranquilizers. Ace has other purposes to besides just being a sedative and it's not even a super strong sedative. Ace has been used for motion sickness and alleviating fear also. Just was looking for opinions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Exactly. I would rather not use it either, but I do not want him, or I to get hurt trying to do hoof trimming, or vaccinating. Glad you are thinking of the goats health in the stressful situation also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is something I would definitely take up with the vet. I don't think I would trust answers from just anyone. With goats processing things different than horses, I would want a dose from a vet if it is ok to give it.


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I do plan on talking with my vet when they come out in a couple weeks for yearly check up & fecal's! Was looking to see if people ever gave ace to goats. I wouldn't do it with out consulting my vets who are great people!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My vet has used it on my does a couple of time, each time when he was trying to deliver huge, very stuck kids so she would calm down and relax. It worked great for that both times.

However, using it at the vet hospital is one thing because they have what they need to bring her back if she has an adverse reaction to the Ace. Using it at your farm is another matter, considering how sensitive goats are to sedatives.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My vet sedated a buckling I took in to be disbudded. Whatever he used made the kid veeeery sleepy (like a horse getting it's teeth floated) but he came out of it just fine. Not sure what he used but I can try to remember to ask.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you shaving them to show? I had a doe last year that was fine shaving her body but not her head. Guess what, I just didn't do her head. I don't clip down to the skin anyway, so you couldn't really tell lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very interesting thread . Glad this question was asked.
Curious to know what your vet used Wild Hearts Ranch.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

A local breeder gives her kids some type of sedative injected into the blood stream when she disbuds. She did a reburn on a buckling I got last summer and gave him a little. She gets it from her vet, not sure what it is though


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It's most likely not ace. My vet uses sedatives on goats. I can't remember the names, but all the ones my vet has mention I know for sure were not ace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have given Calf Calm on long road trips to shows or Stress Ease I believe it is called. I get it at the Health food store. Both work.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

ACE is used for dogs too.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

yep it is. 

Showing my horse when he was green My vet always prescribed the small ace tablets they made for dogs. I had to give like 10-11 to my huge horse. It worked well enough though. I liked using those because it was just enough to take the edge off when schooling.

I never used it in shot form but I keep a syringe full on hand for in case one of my horses starts choking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Most sedatives used on goats are a cocktail of Xylazine, and Ketamine, or just Xylazine. 
For my twitchy goats I just put them in a head lock, and hold their face, under the jaw, and clip.
I really would not recommend using any injectable sedative/tranquilizer, anyways, only to clip. Even a very light dose could potentially be fatal depending on the individual animal's reaction to it.

Ace is also one of those drugs that can go either way. Which is why it wasn't the drug of choice while working on dogs. It can either knock them out/ make them sleepy, or it can do the exact opposite and make them very unpredictable (excitable, aggressive, fearful, etc all of the above) 
And most dogs had to be monitored for a while once they woke up, due to aggression or flight responses upon awakening, and while they recover.

I've never had experience with the tablets however.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a FYI , most drugs , if not all , drawn into a syringe loose their potency and effectiveness after a short time.


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes I'm clipping them for shows. My vet is looking into it for me. She wants to get me as much research and back up on ace for goats before she tells me to go ahead with giving it and wants to make sure she is giving an accurate dose. I will let you know what she says!! Still open to opinions from you guys too!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A few small animal vets I know don't like to use Ace because of the wide margin of adverse reactions like what Little-Bits-N-Pieces mentioned. I have seen a dog become volatile after given Ace , the dog needed to be handled with a catch pole. It can work very nicely or very badly , there's just too much of a window IMO. I would be incredibly nervous to use it on my animals. I would exhaust all other ways and then ask myself if the reason i want to give it worth the chance…
Just my thoughts.


----------

